# Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro Cigar Review - one more from the master



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This has to be one of my all time favorite cigars from Rocky, the flavors hit you as soon as you light it and stay with you through the complete ci...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro Cigar Review - one more from the master


----------

